# Ducato 5th gear modification



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

We picked up new 696G in October and ran it in through France for a few weeks mainly on the motorways. One thing became clear and spoilt the whole experience was the inability of the 5th gear to pull all that weight at anytime other than on the flat with a following wind. All other times your screaming the engine in 4th gear!. On return to the UK I found out that there was quick simple modification to the 5th gear which has been design by Fiat for Ducato chassis with larger loads (i.e Motorhomes). It involves taking a plate off the rear of the gearbox and replacing two modified cogs (nothing else disturbed). The van was duly booked in at Chelstons new service centre and £350 later (Fiat warranty still intact) we have a totally different and pleasant driving experience. Once in 5th gear even fully laden it will stay there all day and no more changing up and down all the time. I was going to go for an electronic upgrade to the ECU but in my mind this is a far better upgrade. Slight increase on the RPM (About 3000 at 70MPH) but theres power left for a quick burst to overtake uphill even into the wind if needed on the motorway.
Questions I do ask however is....
1. If Fiat offer this modification to European manufacturers why dont they offer it in the UK
2. Burstner UK offer it as an option on their motorhomes over 3500kgs so why dont other UK manufacturers
3. Under the sale of Goods Act 1969 (as amended) is it 'fit for its purpose'?. I am currently rejecting my vehicle on this point, will let you know how I get on!!

PS - If you're getting this done ask for the two cogs they replace to keep yourself as may be useful if needed to repair or change back to original ratio.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

What an excellent and interesting piece of information. I don't have a Fiat but I'm sure that many who do will find that interesting and useful.

I wonder if the convertor would pick up the tab for the work if you asked ......... or was it about the same cost as Burstner would charge for it as an option ...

H


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hi friscan,

Some great information there and thanks. I,ve locked this one though as you appear to have double posted the info in another thread, this can lead to confusion with replies/info in 2 different places so if anyone would like to respond to this post please use this link to the other thread.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=11238

pete.


----------

